# Tissot Seastar - Should I Buy One.....?



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

As a 40th birthday pressie the wife told me to "go and buy yourself a new watch" and promptly gave me a nice Â£1600 budget....nice I thought.

I wanted a Swiss automatic, with an exhibition back, leather/rubber strap preferably with some numbers on the dial.

Overnight I suddenly became a watch snob......  and everything I looked at was outwith my decent budget (Omega Planet Ocean & Chopard Millie to name but a few)

Since I cant justify the Â£3k plus price tag these watches have at the moment I have looked at the Tissot Seastar Automatic (non-chrono version)

I have read a few reviews and forum comments about this watch, and its movement, and I do like the look of it - even with the slightly odd hands.

Being a relative newbie to the watch world is this a decent watch, in your opinions, and is it a worthwhile addition to start my collection?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

with a Â£1600 budget theres a lot better available to you on the used market, you could easily get an automatic omega seamaster chronometer and probably have some change left  , theres lots better out there for your money and buying used will get you better value.

personally i would not spend Â£1600 on any tissot (unless its a typo and you mean Â£160 )


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Something I learned pretty quickly with watches is that you have to go with what you like and then try it on, don't be put off what you like until you have counted it out yourself....otherwise you may end up regretting it.

You have a huge choice there for your budget....you need to get to the shops and get some on your wrists, which for me, is the best advice I have been given.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Â£1600 for a Tissot? Sounds a bit pricy unless its some kind of chronograph but even then I thought they were around the Â£900 bracket. I do like Tissot watches, they are very well built and well worth the money (Generally around the Â£350 - Â£800 range) There are lots of watches you should consider around the price you are willing to pay. If you want a Tissot though you could get a very nice one and still have change for a Â£4-600 Stowa or something.


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

As far as I'm aware the Seastar non-chrono is about Â£550?

In my opinion it looks great and would still leave you around Â£1000 to get something else 

If I was in your shoes I'd buy a new seastar and use the rest to buy a used watch. Tissot make very good quality watches, great value for money I think.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

mjsrb5 said:


> As far as I'm aware the Seastar non-chrono is about Â£550?
> 
> In my opinion it looks great and would still leave you around Â£1000 to get something else
> 
> If I was in your shoes I'd buy a new seastar and use the rest to buy a used watch. Tissot make very good quality watches, great value for money I think.


That's what I thought and I agree, its a nice looking watch.


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

Opps, I think I was a bit misleading about the price of the Tissot :yes:

I can get the Tissot for Â£500 leaving me with Â£1100 in the "pot" for either something else (like a Stowa) or to wait a while until a "used" PO to my liking comes along.

I have looked at the used Omega market but really like the new 2012 model PO's and cheapest I have seen one is Â£2700. At that price I may as well buy new.

I also looked at the Oris range but, while I liked the watch and deployment straps I did not like the way the lugs looked on many of the watches.

I know selling on the Tissot would not be the easiest but at Â£500 I would be buying as an everyday watch to wear rather than for resale.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

very nice these, but albeit rather large and if you have small wrists then dont bother.

maybe a longines hydo conquest would be a nicer alternative?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

The automatic chronograph version of the Tissot Seastar 1000 in black or blue can be had at about half your budget and is a really terrific watch. For a Swiss auto chrono from a good manufacturer you couldn't want much more for the money and has the distinctive Tissot styling which isn't trying to copy anyone else, which makes a refreshing change.

Obviously if you want to spend all the money there are other watches but why, when you're getting great value for that one, either chrono or non chrono, and you like it ?...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

+1 for the Longines

but with Â£1600 I would be looking at a great brand used rather than a good brand new. Would you get an IWC for that money? you'd probably get a Zenith Elite diver in great condition


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You need to get a "proper" Seastar Navigator. Excellent Vintage watch.



Mike


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

What about something vintage that was made in 1973, your birth year?


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Secondhand Speedmaster?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

tixntox said:


> You need to get a "proper" Seastar Navigator. Excellent Vintage watch.
> 
> Mike


proper did you say? :tongue2:


----------



## mjsrb5 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think I need a vintage Tissot in my life now


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

apm101 said:


> Secondhand Speedmaster?


I have looked at a few Speedmasters and do like them but was avoiding chronoraph watches as I fancied a watch with a sweeping second hand.

Bit pernickety I know but I suppose its all down to preference.

Some lovely Vintage Tissots there though...very nice :thumbup:.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

pugster said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > You need to get a "proper" Seastar Navigator. Excellent Vintage watch.
> ...


Ooooooooh :wub:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

pugster said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > You need to get a "proper" Seastar Navigator. Excellent Vintage watch.
> ...


That's very handy! A bit too handy really? What's the extra orange hand for? GMT?

Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

Its a lemania 1341 movement

Left sub dial normal sec hand

Bottom sub dial hr counter

Large orange hand chronograph seconds

Large orange with arrow head chronograph min counter


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

For Â£1600 I'd be looking at a Sinn or a Damasko


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

A vintage Tissot is a nice idea...plus a new one of these?










Should easily be under Â£1500


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

it said:


> For Â£1600 I'd be looking at a Sinn or a Damasko


Like these for instance, which will all leave you change to buy a good diver from Steinhart, CW, Squale, etc..


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. Certainly given me a few things to think about.

Really liked the "look" of the Seastar, especially the one with the orange.

Like the Longines aswell but fancied the exhibition back so vanity kicks in so I discounted them.

Seen a few Damasko's online but not seen any in the flesh so to speak.

Main issue I have is that most of the "dealers" stock the same stuff so trying to see a Damasko or Sinn is virtually impossible.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Just buy it, try it, return it or keep it


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

it said:


> Just buy it, try it, return it or keep it


  Thats one way of doing it.


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Secondhand Breitling super ocean heritage would be my choice 

Don't split the budget up (!). You'll never regret getting one great watch instead of three mediocre.

You could also look at more expensive micro brands like H2O or get something esoteric like a Seiko Marinemaster.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Bjorn1 said:


> Secondhand Breitling super ocean heritage would be my choice
> 
> Don't split the budget up (!). You'll never regret getting one great watch instead of three mediocre.


I have a Breitling and a Tissot and like them both! I could never describe my Tissot as mediocre!

Mike


----------



## crsj (May 26, 2009)

How about a Certina? Same price range as Tissot and Longines and a great looking diver. You'd be left with grand which you could spend on either a s*** load of G Shocks, or a night out in Barcelona or Amsterdam....


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Spudley72 said:


> Something I learned pretty quickly with watches is that you have to go with what you like and then try it on, don't be put off what you like until you have counted it out yourself....otherwise you may end up regretting it.
> 
> You have a huge choice there for your budget....you need to get to the shops and get some on your wrists, which for me, is the best advice I have been given.


Yup.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just put it all down as a deposit on a new PO, you won't regret it!


----------



## Flesh (May 27, 2013)

Drum2000 said:


> Spudley72 said:
> 
> 
> > Something I learned pretty quickly with watches is that you have to go with what you like and then try it on, don't be put off what you like until you have counted it out yourself....otherwise you may end up regretting it.
> ...


  Something I've been doing but then I see something "bling" that blows the budget and everything pales into insignificance........

Not been escorted out of any of the prestigious shops yet though but working on it....

Some fantastic watches you lot have been suggesting. The H2O's look amazing...


----------

